# Liter of Light - disaster lighting off the grid



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Interesting.
I know a can of Crisco grease can be a candle for 30 days but it is limited in location and brightness.
This makes sense to me.

Have y'all heard of it before?

These Off Grid Solar Lights Are Made By The Communities Who Use Them | Co.Exist | ideas + impact


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Good idea, very good concept and extremely low cost...


----------

